# Jimbo's comments to Jameis after the game



## rex upshaw (Oct 19, 2014)

Said to not act exuberant and be humble in order to get people back on your side.

Whoops, I'm sure he didn't think the microphones would pick that up.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 19, 2014)

Did you hear what Jimbo told the reporter after the game?


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 19, 2014)

I wondered what he was whispering in his ear.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 19, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Said to not act exuberant and be humble in order to get people back on your side.
> 
> Whoops, I'm sure he didn't think the microphones would pick that up.



Why would you think that.? That's what coaches are supposed to do and say to their guys. I can understand the hate but you guys have flat lost it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 19, 2014)

Makes both of them look like complete phonies.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 19, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Why would you think that.? That's what coaches are supposed to do and say to their guys. I can understand the hate but you guys have flat lost it.



He shouldn't have to be told,he's a grown man.....That's something I'd expect a highschool coach to tell his kids.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Did you hear what Jimbo told the reporter after the game?


 Over selling no doubt.



rex upshaw said:


> Makes both of them look like complete phonies.



This!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 19, 2014)

To me, it was like hey, let's dupe these people, act like something you're not.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 19, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> He shouldn't have to be told,he's a grown man.....That's something I'd expect a highschool coach to tell his kids.



Bahahahaha! Every coach in the country tells his guys something similar every week! 

I guess you would know though because there's no way you're older than fifteen.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 19, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Makes both of them look like complete phonies.



You're hate runs deep. Keep taking the meds.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 19, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> To me, it was like hey, let's dupe these people, act like something you're not.



No what he's saying is the country is full of folks like Rex Upshaw looking to tear You apart. Don't give him a reason.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 19, 2014)

maker4life said:


> No what he's saying is the country is full of folks like Rex Upshaw looking to tear You apart. Don't give him a reason.



Um, maybe he should have said "Jameis, don't rape, steal and put yourself negatively in the spotlight".  Jimbo now has to be reactive, instead of being proactive.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 19, 2014)

maker4life said:


> You're hate runs deep. Keep taking the meds.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 19, 2014)

Rex, I think you have some kind of secret man crush and want to get sweet on ol Jameis. Or maybe it's Jimbo. You remind me of a fifth grade little girl who has a crush on a boy that she wants no one to find out about. Lol 

Can you go one day without posting something about Jameis or Jimbo or is the crush that deep.

How cute. Sorry though. Don't think either swings your way.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 19, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Rex, I think you have some kind of secret man crush and want to get sweet on ol Jameis. Or maybe it's Jimbo. You remind me of a fifth grade little girl who has a crush on a boy that she wants no one to find out about. Lol
> 
> Can you go one day without posting something about Jameis or Jimbo or is the crush that deep.
> 
> How cute. Sorry though. Don't think either swings your way.



.  You got me there.  I have a huge crush on rapists and enablers.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2014)

i dont care one iota for JW and think he should not be allowed back on a college football field. Jimbo is making an absolute fool of himself for not booting JW weeks ago, but just to be "debils"  advocate here....that was good advice for Jimbo to give his chief thug. "keep your mouth shut and act right for at least the next 15 minutes. " is basically what he was saying..." dont pour any more kerosene on this fire you satrted" 
Jimbo may be acting blind in all of Winstons transgressions, but he is not a complete fool. I still do not see JW playing out the season before he does something else monumentally stupid.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 19, 2014)

I bet Jimbo said "Humble" eight times in a row in his ear. 
Just once i'ld like to hear Jimbo's comments to his buddy while playing golf or something about what he truly thinks of Winston.
The saddest part was the cameras and open microphones caught his pleading with Winston on how he should act and the second he gets out of Winston's ear the patiently awaiting reporter gets to hear about how this team has so much dignity.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 19, 2014)

That anyone would excuse Jameis is absurd, or say he's a "grown man"...he clearly is not.
Jimbo is in a bad spot, some by his own hand, some not.

The kid is a gifted athlete and competitor...but that in no way excuses his antics.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Oct 19, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Said to not act exuberant and be humble in order to get people back on your side.
> 
> Whoops, I'm sure he didn't think the microphones would pick that up.



It is unfortunate that this advice was needed at that moment.  But since it does seem to have been needed, Mr. Fisher has my respect rather than my disdain for saying it.

I am not a fan of Winston, Fisher, or FSU.  The recent events demonstrate a lot about what is wrong with college sports today.  

But "be humble" is good advice, and Mr. Fisher picked a good moment to say it.  I hope Mr. Winston heeds it.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 19, 2014)

And the advice I'm whispering in the ears of all you FSU haters..."keep on hatin...we'll keep on winning"


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 19, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Why would you think that.? That's what coaches are supposed to do and say to their guys. I can understand the hate but you guys have flat lost it.



Jamis is a criminal, who was only suspended once and it had nothing to do with being a criminal it was because he lied to the athletic department 



fish hawk said:


> He shouldn't have to be told,he's a grown man.....That's something I'd expect a highschool coach to tell his kids.



True very true (even if FSU fans won't admit it)



maker4life said:


> Bahahahaha! Every coach in the country tells his guys something similar every week!
> You think Richt tells Mason "don't rape any girls or steal crab legs this week?"
> I guess you would know though because there's no way you're older than fifteen.


 Same goes for you


maker4life said:


> You're hate runs deep. Keep taking the meds.


For FSU fans that means keep the free crab legs in Tallahassee so their QB doesn't get suspended 


maker4life said:


> No what he's saying is the country is full of folks like Rex Upshaw looking to tear You apart. Don't give him a reason.



So you've never criticized a criminal 



rex upshaw said:


> Um, maybe he should have said "Jameis, don't rape, steal and put yourself negatively in the spotlight".  Jimbo now has to be reactive, instead of being proactive.


Good speach Rex


chocolate dog said:


> Rex, I think you have some kind of secret man crush and want to get sweet on ol Jameis. Or maybe it's Jimbo. You remind me of a fifth grade little girl who has a crush on a boy that she wants no one to find out about
> 
> Can you go one day without posting something about Jameis or Jimbo or is the crush that deep.
> 
> How cute. Sorry though. Don't think either swings your way.


Yes because all men have crushes in criminals



rex upshaw said:


> .  You got me there.  I have a huge crush on rapists and enablers.



 keep egging'm in Rex



MCBUCK said:


> i dont care one iota for JW and think he should not be allowed back on a college football field. Jimbo is making an absolute fool of himself for not booting JW weeks ago, but just to be "debils"  advocate here....that was good advice for Jimbo to give his chief thug. "keep your mouth shut and act right for at least the next 15 minutes. " is basically what he was saying..." dont pour any more kerosene on this fire you satrted"
> Jimbo may be acting blind in all of Winstons transgressions, but he is not a complete fool. I still do not see JW playing out the season before he does something else monumentally stupid.



Totally agree with everything you said MCBUCK 



alphachief said:


> And the advice I'm whispering in the ears of all you FSU haters..."keep on hatin...we'll keep on winning"



How much longer until they are all vacated for JW's expensive autograph?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2014)

Here's the video of Jimbo telling JW to keep calm.



Here's the article containing the video of Jimbo's comments after the game. http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...mbo-fisher-jameis-winston-florida-state-video


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 19, 2014)

I swear I thought I heard Jimbo tell him "humble pie". A close friend of mine is a big FSU fan and he told me that Jameis suffered from ADHD and either did or previously took medication to treat it. If that is indeed the case the impulsivity and poor judgement could be explained. Jameis seems almost child like when I've seen him in front the camera especially when the coach was counseling him.

I am not a fsu fan, but he didn't rape the girl there was another male's dna on the victim's clothes. the crablegs thing is troubling, not sure that should ruin your whole season though. The outburst thing is pretty bad but he was suspended for a game. Until they have more evidence tying him to a sign for pay arrangement with the autograph thing they can't bench him.

Now you're free to draw your own conclusions and say that Jimbo isn't running a morally exemplary program by enabling this guy but with the facts as they are he can't bench him. If he hasn't already Jimbo should make it clear that he's trying to help this young man to fix the things that Bo and Herschel described.

Noone is perfect, but I'm glad we don't have these kinds of problems in Starkville. Prescott is a fine young man. Lot of football to be played. But when people meet Prescott, they're going to like him and his story.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 19, 2014)

I thought it was good coaching.  However I think with all the  controversy that maybe Jimbo should have been having those conversations all along with good Ol JW.


----------



## Dub (Oct 19, 2014)

Well said, McBuck.







Silver Britches said:


> Here's the video of Jimbo telling JW to keep calm.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the article containing the video of Jimbo's comments after the game. http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...mbo-fisher-jameis-winston-florida-state-video


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2014)

Scared me! At first I thought Jimbo was trying to stick his tonhue in JW's ear!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> He shouldn't have to be told,he's a grown man.....That's something I'd expect a highschool coach to tell his kids.



he's 20. he may be an adult but in todays world "grown man" is a stretch at age 20 for the average kid. 


T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I swear I thought I heard Jimbo tell him "humble pie". A close friend of mine is a big FSU fan and he told me that Jameis suffered from ADHD and either did or previously took medication to treat it..



it wouldn't surprise me. 

he seems more than a little high strung on and off the field. 


T


----------

